
Offer HN: Free Domains - bcn
I have some promo codes from www.gandi.net for a couple free domains. I won these in their recent anniversary game, and won&#x27;t be using them before the deadline of April 30.<p>Post some way to contact you and I can send of the promo codes, but they have to be activated by within a week.<p>I have:<p><i>2 .XYZ</i><p><i>1 .ME</i><p><i>1 .EU</i><p><i>1 .COM</i><p><i>50% OFF .SURF,.BEER or .VODKA</i> (not sure how much they actually cost)<p>I also have a promo code for 1 year of M simple hosting, which I&#x27;m not sure whether I&#x27;ll use or not. Let me know if you have something cool that you&#x27;d like to do w&#x2F; that and I&#x27;ll consider freeing up that promo as well.
======
bcn
These coupons expire (if not used) in less than ~6 hours and there are still a
few un-used ones:

1 .XYZ 1 .EU

The following were claimed but as of yet not used. If they are not used in the
next 2-3 hours, I will pass them on to the anyone else who will make sure to
use them before the deadline later today.

1 .EU 1 .XYZ 1 50% OFF .SURF,.BEER or .VODKA

------
soulshake
I have codes for:

[-] a free .SPACE

[ ] a free .CLUB

[ ] a free .WEBSITE

[ ] 85% off a .PRESS

If someone wants one, reply to this comment with your contact info.

 _[ ] = unused_

 _[-] = sent but not used yet_

 _[x] = used_

~~~
clnthsmtxs
Hello, no idea if I'm late, but is the .WEBSITE is still available? In case it
is, my e-mail is clnthsmtxs@gmail.com

Thanks

~~~
soulshake
Sent!

~~~
clnthsmtxs
Thank you very much!

------
bcn
The .com, .me and 1 .xyz have been sent.

1 .xyz, 1 .eu and the 50% off are left.

------
dylz
Any chance I could trade you a free .bio coupon ($63ish retail I think) for
the M simple hosting? I have a small guild forum+blog I'd like to prop up
somewhere.

------
KhalilK
khalilqacem@gmail.com

I've been saving to buy a .me domain in bitcoins since I don't have easy
access to international banking in my shitty country.

------
clnthsmtxs
Hello, I'd love to get the .eu domain if it's still available. My email is
clnthsmtxs@gmail.com Thank you.

------
lpinca
I won a promo code for a .HOST 85% off from the same anniversary game.

I will not use it, so if you are interested let me know.

------
fwn
Gandi seem to be pretty popular in here.

I won a .info in this game. I won't use it, so if anyone is interested..

~~~
DonHopkins
You should be ashamed of exploiting the tragic suicide of a transgendered
person to push your misogynistic pro-gamer-gate agenda on hacker news. You
edited that post, but you know well what I am referring to.

~~~
fwn
Uhm, ok. I do not relate to anything gamer-gate. I think you wanted to reply
to someone else?

Edit: Also I did not edit anything recently, I really think this is a mistake.

~~~
DonHopkins
Yes you certainly did. It's the message in your history right after this, that
is downvoted so it's very light gray, that you edited after you were downvoted
and before you deleted it to say "Ok, I feel like I'm on /r/all ..." Remember
it now? Why are you trying to deny something that everyone can verify is true?
[1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458762)

"Also I did not edit anything recently" is a lie. Can you explain why you
edited it then deleted it, now that I've reminded you what you did?

I agree with smhenderson's reply: "And here you are on hacker news using it to
push yours." [2]

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458756)

What was really annoying about what you wrote was that YOU were the first
person to exploit the suicide to push your own gamer-gate agenda by
hypocritically accusing other people in the discussion of using the suicide to
push their own agenda, which they were not. You were accusing people of doing
what you were doing yourself, while they weren't actually doing what you
accused them of themselves.

Next time, don't post misogynistic gamer gate stuff like that, accusing people
of doing exactly what you're doing, so then you won't have to edit it, delete
it, then lie about it afterwards. This is not the place for that kind of
behavior, especially the hypocrisy and lying about it afterwards parts.

~~~
fwn
He did not reply to me. That was someone else.

Your remarkable impudence is a shame.

Edit: Also I - still - did not participate in any argument about gamer gate. I
- still - did not edit anything in the thread you mentioned.

I can't belive I am even answering your tirades.

Edit2: Nobody in the thread answered on my post. I am on hacker news because I
don't want to engage in hostile arguments and hateful accusations. Keep that
for yourself. Leave me in peace.

~~~
DonHopkins
Yes actually he did reply to you. Why is that message in your history then?
Did somebody hack your account, or are you still lying?

Each time you lie you dig yourself deeper. You were projecting when you
accused other people of exploiting the suicide to promote their agenda (while
using it to promote your own), and you're projecting when you're calling me
impudent now.

When you deleted it, it no longer appeared on the discussion page unless you
set showdead = yes, but is still in your history:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=fwn](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=fwn)

If you have showdead = yes, you can clearly see your posting marked [deleted]
and his reply to it here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9458661)

Aren't you aware that it's easy for anyone to check and prove that you're
lying?

What exactly did you mean by "Ok, I feel like I'm on /r/all ..." and why did
you post that? Can you explain your own words, please? What did you originally
say that caused smhenderson to reply directly to you "And here you are on
hacker news using it to push yours." and that got downvoted so much than you
edited it then deleted it? Obviously you edited it then deleted it, since his
direct reply to your post is to something else than your comment about /r/all.

And while we're on the topic that you raised in the first place, and you seem
to have an agenda to push about it, what are your views on gamer gate?

~~~
fwn
So now, after your insults and allegations, you want to have a little debate
with me, right? Unbelievable.

~~~
DonHopkins
I proved my point with evidence. You're lying and blustering. You're
unbelievable, since you can't counter the evidence I've presented, so now
you're just calling me names.

That says a lot about the you, the kind of person who would exploit the tragic
suicide of a transgendered person to push their misogynistic gamer gate
agenda, and then bluster and lie through their teeth about not editing their
comment, in spite of the incontrovertible evidence, when caught red handed.

------
lormayna
I'm interested in a .me domain. Could you send the invitation at lormayna (at)
gmail [dot] com

------
citruspi
I'd be interested in the 50% off the .vodka and the .xyz.

Email - hello@mihirsingh.com

------
superananas2
Also intrested in an .com Domain. email:nralbrecht@web.de

------
akoster
I'd take any you have left :-) Thanks for sharing

------
jitendrac
hi i would like to request .com domain name if available otherwise whichever
you can provide you can contact me at jitendra.shah90@gmail.com

------
kannan4k
Can I get .me ? please kannan4k@gmail.com

------
BlackLamb
asteriskmethod@gmail.com , perfect timing i was looking for a domain for my
github page thanks mate.

------
phoenix-user
holla.agni@gmail.com we are designing a static website for our student
community at PESIT,bangalore.

------
mrtkx
I am interested in .com, .me or .club

gerekssiz@gmail.com

regards,

------
nautical
I am interested in .com ..

------
sashmaaan
i would take a .com (or any other)... would be nice :)

schmol-z@gmx.de

------
TheSpiceIsLife
fingersinterlaced@gmail.com please and thank you

------
totoroisalive
[Serendipity]

jamm@outlook.com

------
nautical
ofst@mailfs.com Please send !!

